# Créer une clé bootable windows 10 sur mac



## BCD (1 Mai 2020)

Salut salut

je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un pc sans os et j'aimerai installer windows dessus
Je possède déja un mac et j'aimerai savoir si c'est possible de créer une clé boots windows 10 depuis mac car malgré de nombreux essais en suivant des tutos rien n'a fonctionné.
En particulier j'ai vu qu'il était possible de faire ça depuis l'assistant Bootcamp mais quand je le lance on m'informe que je dois retirer ma clé usb d'abord.
Est-ce devenu impossible de faire cette manip depuis mac ou sinon avez vous un moyen fiable de le faire?


----------



## ericse (1 Mai 2020)

Bonjour,
Ca devrait se faire facilement : ton ISO de W10 + https://www.balena.io/etcher/ = Clé W10 bootable


----------



## BCD (1 Mai 2020)

Déja essayé cet app, tout marche et windows est installé sur la clé mais une fois lancée sur mon pc et après le début de l'initialisation de l'installation un message apparait disant que le ficher install.wim est introuvable et qu'il faut insérer une clé contenant les dossiers pour l'installations de windows...
Détail surement important mais lorsque je place le dossier iso dans etcher y'a un message qui pop en disant que pour windows il faut utiliser Bootcamp ( ce qui j'ai l'impression est devenu impossible), j'ai mis le screen du message en dessous






Si tu as d'autres idée pour faire ça je serais preneur ^^(je voulais essayer d'installer windows via bootcam et faire la clé depuis windows ce qui a l'air plus simple mais à cause d'une partition bootcamp mal supprimé je peux plus installer windows sur mon mac...)
En tout cas merci beaucoup pour ton aide


----------



## ericse (1 Mai 2020)

Ok, le message dit que Etcher ne sait pas faire une clé bootable windows et suggère d'utiliser un autre logiciel.
Si tu as un Windows fonctionnel, dans ce cas il vaut mieux utiliser l'assistant microsoft : https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO


----------



## Locke (4 Mai 2020)

BCD a dit:


> Si tu as d'autres idée pour faire ça je serais preneur ^^(je voulais essayer d'installer windows via bootcam et faire la clé depuis windows ce qui a l'air plus simple mais à cause d'une partition bootcamp mal supprimé je peux plus installer windows sur mon mac...)


Nous ne somme pas devins, si tu ne donnes pas les informations exactes de ton Mac qui nous est tristement inconnu, on fait comment pour t'aider ? Que dis /A propos de ce Mac ? Une copie écran de la fenêtre serait la bienvenue. Que propose Assistant Boot Camp, l'utilisation d'un support ou d'une clé USB, l'utilisation d'un fichier .iso ?


BCD a dit:


> Déja essayé cet app, tout marche et windows est installé sur la clé mais une fois lancée sur mon pc et après le début de l'initialisation de l'installation un message apparait disant que le ficher install.wim est introuvable et qu'il faut insérer une clé contenant les dossiers pour l'installations de windows...


Essaye ceci... https://forums.macg.co/threads/alte...es-fichiers-dinstallation-de-windows.1336321/ ...en utilisant le fichier .iso convertit.


----------



## Keejah (27 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour, sur le même sujet. 
J'ai récupéré un PC Asus Zenbook avec ubuntu dessus. 
J'ai actuellement un MacBook Air qui tourne sur OS Catalina 10.15.7 - Je cherche à installer Windows 10 dessus en créant un clé bootable. 
J'ai téléchargé le fichier iso windows 10 depuis le site officiel 
J'ai effacé ma clé usb avec l'utilitaire de disque mac.

J'ai déjà essayé de monter le fichier iso et de le mettre sur une clé USB avec Unetbootin. Sauf qu'en l'ouvrant depuis l'ASUS j'ai un message d'erreur qui dit " windows ne peut pas ouvrir le fichier requis C:/ Sources/install.wim. Vérifiez etc.... code d'erreur : 0x8007000D

En suite, j'ai essayé de passer par le terminal avec des tutos en ligne. Rien ne fonctionne. 

Et maintenant j'essaye Etcher. mais visiblement le thread indique que ça va poser des problèmes. Pouvez vous m'aider ?


----------



## Locke (27 Novembre 2020)

Keejah a dit:


> Bonjour, sur le même sujet.
> J'ai récupéré un PC Asus Zenbook avec ubuntu dessus.
> J'ai actuellement un MacBook Air qui tourne sur OS Catalina 10.15.7 - Je cherche à installer Windows 10 dessus en créant un clé bootable.
> J'ai téléchargé le fichier iso windows 10 depuis le site officiel
> ...


Je t'invite à lire ce message épinglé... https://forums.macg.co/threads/alte...des-fichiers-dinstallation-de-windows.1336321 ...prends le temps de lire et surtout de faire la conversion du fichier .iso.


----------



## Goccigocci (28 Avril 2021)

Salut, j'ai une solution à ton problème. Il faut que tu effaces une clé usb via l'utilitaire de disque et que tu la formates en exfat avec une table de démarrage principal MBR. Une fois que c'est fait, télécharges l'iso windows 10. Ouvre le et copie tout ce qu'il y a dedans dans ta clé. Et normalement ta clé sera bootable pour installer windows 10. Je l'ai fait sur un mac, ça a marché sans problème.
A+


----------



## lewax (19 Août 2021)

Goccigocci a dit:


> Salut, j'ai une solution à ton problème. Il faut que tu effaces une clé usb via l'utilitaire de disque et que tu la formates en exfat avec une table de démarrage principal MBR. Une fois que c'est fait, télécharges l'iso windows 10. Ouvre le et copie tout ce qu'il y a dedans dans ta clé. Et normalement ta clé sera bootable pour installer windows 10. Je l'ai fait sur un mac, ça a marché sans problème.
> A+


C'est peut-être (surement) trop tard ma je confirme que ça fonctionne en faisant comme ça...


----------

